# facebook



## CoolMom1960 (Mar 16, 2009)

Can you play the facebook games like Farmville on the iPad?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

The description of the Farmville app in the app store says so.  I haven't done it myself.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I don't have experience with Farmville myself, but many Facebook games are Flash based, so no, you can't just use Safari on the iPad to play them.  Some games, Farmville included, have apps available that allow you to do certain routine chores, etc., but for most the experience isn't the exactly the same as on a computer.  I bought LogMeIn so I could remotely control my laptop to play something similar, but it's still painfully slow at times--not really worth it.

Question for those in the know:  Has anyone tried the Skyfire browser on the iPad with games like these? (Edit--Never mind, Skyfire only supports Flash based video, not game animations.)


----------

